# شرح برنامج ايليت chvac7 بالتعاون مع الاخ zanitty موضوع مفتوح..



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله و الحمد لله 
*لاحظت ان برنامج chvac لشركة اليت لا يتوفر على شروحات 
و انا شخصيا ليس لي خبرة عملية بهذا البرنامج و انما متمكن جدا من حسابات الاحمال الحرارية و تنفيذ المشاريع و التركيب و الصيانة 
و سنعتمد باذن الله على شرح الاخ زنيتي و على ملف المساعدة و ساحاول ان لا اتسرع و ساكتشف معكم البرنامج لاول مرة ...ساتخيل انني من صممت البرنامج و نبدا على بركة الله *
*_تحميل البرنامج كامل من رفعي :*
Chvac 7.01.168

_تعريف البرنامج باختصار:
*هو برنامج لحساب احمال التبريد و التسخين بسرعة و اتقان ..لجميع انواع المشاريع كبيرة كانت او صغيرة و يعتمد في حساباته بالاساس على قوائم اشايري ASHRAE*

_____________________
نبدا الشرح







* لانشاء مشروع جديد :*






شرح نافذة معلومات عامة عن المشروع
General Project Data
او G
بصفة تدريجية







*شرح قائمة بيانات الحريف client

*





شرح قائمة بيانات الشركة company







جاري اكمال الشرح...
つづく


----------



## zanitty (8 فبراير 2013)

تمام يا باشا ...
بس مش عارف هل وجود موضوعين حيلخبط الاعضاء و اللا حيبقى مفيد ليهم 
الراى للاعضاء لان هما اللى حيستقبلوا الشرح 

عموما اللى حيتلخبط ممكن يتابع موضوع واحد فيهم


----------



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> تمام يا باشا ...
> بس مش عارف هل وجود موضوعين حيلخبط الاعضاء و اللا حيبقى مفيد ليهم
> الراى للاعضاء لان هما اللى حيستقبلوا الشرح
> 
> عموما اللى حيتلخبط ممكن يتابع موضوع واحد فيهم



بالفعل ستحدث لخبطة لكن لنحاول توحيد قوانا لنتعلم هذا البرنامج الرائع الذي اشعر انه اسهل و افضل من الهاب لانه يمكن ربطه بعدة برامج لنفس الشركة سنتناول ذلك بعد الانتهاء من تعلمه


----------



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)

حمل شرح الاخ الزنيتي للبرنامج (لازال لم يكتمل)
chavac


----------



## zanitty (8 فبراير 2013)

kartouch قال:


> حمل شرح الاخ الزنيتي للبرنامج (لازال لم يكتمل)
> chavac



تمام جدا جدا جدا جدا اللى نات بتعمله ده


----------



## ahmedbayomy (8 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## kartouch (8 فبراير 2013)

شرح قائمة بيانات التصميم الجزئ الاول Design 








شرح الاخ الزناتي لقائمة O
Operating Profiles


----------



## zanitty (9 فبراير 2013)

بصراحه اسلوب شرحك احسن منى بكتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير 
استمر فى اعمال الترجمه و فى النهايه ناخد الشرح بتاعك ننزله ملف الشرح الكامل


----------



## aati badri (9 فبراير 2013)

اتمنى تطبيق نفس المبدأ السابق
بمنع التعليقات 
كما اتمنى لو راقت لكم فكرتي سحب مداخلتي


----------



## zanitty (9 فبراير 2013)

حنودى المداخلات على نفس موضوع المداخلات


----------



## وحيد الخلية (9 فبراير 2013)

بانتظار المزيد ,,,


----------



## دوت عربى (9 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## kartouch (9 فبراير 2013)

شرح قائمة بيانات التصميم الجزئ الاخيرDesign


----------



## kartouch (9 فبراير 2013)

*شرح قائمة بيانات التصميم متقدم More**Design *


----------



## أكرم حمزه (9 فبراير 2013)

أكمل الشرح بارك الله فيك


----------



## kartouch (9 فبراير 2013)

شرح قائمة المناخ I


----------



## kartouch (9 فبراير 2013)

نصب برنامج google earth






مثال لاخذ احداثيات تونس العاصمة:
1 : نحدد مكان المشروع و نضع المؤشر على طريق او ساحة فارغة بجانب مكان المشروع
2 :هي Degress Latitude و في هذه الحالة تساوي 36,48
3 :هي Longitude و في هذه الحالة تساوي 10,11
4 :هي الارتفاع على مستوى البحر Altitude و في هذه الحالة تساوي 4 امتار

تنبيه كلمة altitude في google earth و التي شطبت عليها في الصورة لا دخل لها هي ارتفاع الكاميرا


----------



## kartouch (10 فبراير 2013)

لاحظوا كيف ان الاحداثيات التي تحصلت عليها google earth مطابقة بنسبة 99 بالمائة عن الاحداثيات الافتراضية لتونس العاصمة

اذن اذا لا توجد المدينة التي فيها المشروع الذي تشتغل عليه 

يمكنك ادخال الاحداثيات كما بينتها سابقا


----------



## kartouch (11 فبراير 2013)

ساغيب يوما عن المنتدى بسبب الشغل..سنكمل الشرح مساء الثلثاء 

ربما نلتجئ لشرح عن طريق فيديوهات او فلاشات


----------



## وحيد الخلية (12 فبراير 2013)

متشوقين للقادم ..... وبانتظار المزيد من الشرح


----------



## kartouch (13 فبراير 2013)

جاري اعداد الشرح


----------



## el_oxory (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## وحيد الخلية (13 فبراير 2013)

بانتظارك .... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kartouch (13 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله 
تمهيد لشرح القائمة master data *M*
___________
اولا هنالك اعدادات طريقة الحساب CLTD او RTS 
الاكثر استخداما مثلا عندنا في تونس هي CLTD
___
اذن ليس عليك سوى ادخال البيانات في طريقة الحساب التي تعتمدها

بعد انتهاء شرح البرنامج 
سنشرح طرق الحساب و لدي مئات المشاريع المنجزة سابقا سناخذ بعضها و ننجزها بالبرنامج لنرى النتائج
__________
التمهيد


----------



## elnasorabi (18 فبراير 2013)

thanks ya hendsa keep working this


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (19 فبراير 2013)

الملف لايفتح ممكن تسيفi على word-2003


----------



## kartouch (19 فبراير 2013)

انا اتعهد باتمام الشرح

هذا الاسبوع غارق في العمل


----------



## وحيد الخلية (22 فبراير 2013)

أسأل الله أن يعينك ويسهل أمرك ...


----------



## firasqurany (14 مارس 2013)

الف شكر عالشرح يا هندسة 
نرجو المتابعة


----------



## abou eyad (24 مارس 2013)

والله مبدعون 
و جذاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## younis najjar (24 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الخير


----------



## ديار السعيدي (24 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك على الجهد المتميز


----------



## nofal (25 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ALSALAHALI65 (20 أبريل 2013)

مشكورين على كل هذا الجهد الكبير والمميز


----------



## yahiaouimalek (21 أبريل 2013)

*
يا شباب هناك كتاب للمدرب المصري هاني علي برامج أليت سوفت

تحت عنوان

SESSION IN HVAC LOAD ESTIMATION USING Elite Chvac Software. by I.A.HANI

و الموجود في الموقع امزون
*
SESSION IN HVAC LOAD ESTIMATION USING Elite Chvac Software. eBook: I.A HANI: Amazon.fr: Boutique Kindle*


من لديه الكتاب يرفعه علي الموقع حتي تعم الفائدة*

الكتاب فيه شرح مفصل و مليئ بالامثلة للبرنامج

*Elite Chvac7 Software*








​


----------



## mohamed alhmad (22 أبريل 2013)

kartouch قال:


> انا اتعهد باتمام الشرح
> 
> هذا الاسبوع غارق في العمل


اا


----------



## kartouch (22 أبريل 2013)

mohamed alhmad قال:


> اا



اخونا ضغط العمل لدي كبييييررررررر :3:
انشاء الله نستكمل الشرح اما الليلة او غدا باذن الله


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (26 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله يا أخ kartouch ...
*
شرحك واضح وسهل ... وعمل متعوب عليه

أشكرك من القلب 

*​


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## Tarek El Shafey (20 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم أيها الأخوة الأعزاء
مرفق طيه الكتاب المشار إليه
تحياتي
الله أكبر و لله الحمد


----------



## م / أحمد الأمين (23 أغسطس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


لدي بِضعة أسئلة أرجو ألا أُثقل بها عليكم
​

1- في قائمة (General -> Design -> People) على أي أساس يتم ملأ الـ 4 خانات الخاصة بالأشخاص ؟


​



2- في قائمة (Indoor) ، ماذا تعني عبارة (Local Std. Meridian). و ما أهميتها ؟


​



3- في قائمة (Air Handler - > Main) لماذا نختار قيمة ال Leaving Dry bulp tempreature دائماً 12 درجة مئوية ؟








و بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## م / أحمد الأمين (23 أغسطس 2013)

نسيت بعض الأسئلة ، نأسف على الإطالة :


4- في نفس القائمة (Air Handler -> General) ما هي الـ Percent Sensible Capacity ؟
​
5- قائمة Outside ما الفائدة منها ؟


شكر الله سعيكم​


----------

